
A super nerdy post about Hardware in Shenzhen (with loads of pictures) - sensors
http://www.txzero.com/hardware-in-shenzhen-part-3/
======
pink_dinner
"I discovered this when the company told me they couldn’t show off a lot of
things they wanted to."

Many of these factories will tell you anything to get you to buy, so I
wouldn't exactly believe this.

The problem is that not only can they share your secrets, there is pretty much
no legal recourse.

~~~
sensors
Always got to remain cautious of course!

